# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > RPG & Adventure >  Помогите Пожалуйста (SIMS 3)

## Kseniya.M

Привет :blush: 
я тут уже долго никак не могу скачатъ игру СИМС 3 (БЕСПЛАТНО) 
да, именно бесплатно, не по тому что я не хочу платитъ, а по тому что я НЕ МОГУ платитъ... ето просто не возможно для меня :( (не по смс и вовсе не как )
я буду оченъ благодарна тому кто сможет мне помочъ !!
(и пожалуйста подробно объеснитъ как ето можно сделатъ)
Thank you in advance =)

----------


## Dezire

А в чем проблема, с торрент-трекера скачиваете, и никаких проблем ни со скоростью, ни с отправкой смс:)

----------


## Kseniya.M

Спасибо за совет, но не могли бы вы подсказатъ с какого... ? ни где не могу найти :(

----------


## Dezire

http://kinozal.tv/browse.php?s=sims&...y=&t=0&a=0&o=0
Вот, там куча разного на выбор. Только зарегиться придется на трекере

----------


## Angarsk14

Напиши в яндексе скачать торрент,скачаешь потом зайдёшь на sibnet , а там уже с ариентируешься

----------


## wezzy21

*Kseniya.M*,вот ссылка Letitbit
Shareflare
Могу ещё дать на Депозит, но там по частям.Если у вас интернет соединение небольшое значит это более подходящий для вас вариант.

----------


## Lopaw

Наживаешься на скачках?)

----------


## wezzy21

> Наживаешься на скачках?)


Во 1-ых заливал не я.Мне чтобы залить нужно было бы 1 месяц не выключать комп.Во 2-ых зачем мне заливать не создавая тему причём для 1 человека.Смысл....

----------


## pozitiv-605

Я бы порекоммендовала тебе сайт http://sims3planet.ru/. Отличный ресурс. Я сама обожаю симс 3 и играю в эту игруху еще с самого ее появления. Интересная тема - это альбом воспоминаний, где отражаются все события о которых хочется хранить в памяти. Дом, семья. Можно делиться воспоминаниями с друзьями. Данный сайт помогает не только скачать sims 3, но и разобраться с игрой, содержит подробную информацию ну и вообще все, что необходимо для спокойного времяпровождения в ней. . Попробуй, у меня все получилось, чего и тебе желаю.

----------


## Takoiruda

В поиске полно ссылок для скачивания, с того сибнет

----------

